# [SOLVED] Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I work online so always have to be highlighting lines of text etc. 

The problem is I will begin to highlight the text and part way through it will 'jog' somehow and unhighlight all i had highlighted starting again from the point where its at. 

Its like i have to be super precise or else it messes up and i have to stat again. This is frustrating as often i have to highlight a line 3-4 times before i get it right. 

I only recently got this mouse and ive actually forgotten why i got rid of the other one- i cant remember if it was because of this very problem or something else!

I tried turning off the acceleration in mouse pointer options to no avail.

Is there any workaround besides trying a new mouse?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

Think I may have fixed it...

I am using a 5 meter extension usb cable. Tried without it and seemed better, switched to my 5 meter repeater usb and it seems to be better now.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

Nope turns out its still going strong in open office  ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

I had this same problem once using a cheap USB mouse and a USB extension cable. I Plugged the mouse directly into the computer and it worked. I got a different mouse that cost a little more and I could use the extension cable again.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

Cheers, been considerng that route now myself worth paying the little extra for proper functionality.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

The better mouse should do the trick. The other part of the equation is the mouse pad. There is a difference in traction and preciseness with a high quality one. For general purpose, the free ones given out at Trade Shows are OK. An uneven surface or pad warp-age affects the result.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Annoying problem with mouse not highlighting when I drag*

Turns out it was the mouse. I have no idea now why I bought a new one cos but I just went back to my old logitech one which was a decent price one at the time and its night and day difference. Extremely accurate compared to the cheap 2 quid one. It seems to be functioning fine which is why Im baffled why I got a new one. I think maybe it was to fix another problem which turned out not to be the problem anyhow.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Great!


----------

